# (Cydra) Player Character Thread



## Brain (Dec 1, 2004)

Here's a thread for those of us who play in the Jester's Cydra games to post our PCs as some may be curious after having read his story hours.


----------



## Brain (Dec 1, 2004)

*Timothy*

Here is Timothy the autistic halfling sorcerer from the Jester's halfling game.  Here is his entrance in the story hour: Of Sound Mind the Halfling way.

Here is the tale of how he met his end.

Name: Timothy (Songedrake?)
Class: Sorcerer (working towards Exalted Arcanist)
Level: 6
Race: Tallfellow Halfling (looks like a human child)
Alignment: Chaotic Good (very naive)
Deity: None yet (but doesn't like Bleak)
Age: 22
Height: 3'2"
Weight: 37

STR: 6
DEX: 15
CON: 14
INT: 14
WIS: 4
CHA: 18

AC: 14 or 17 or 21 depending
HP: 30 or more depending
Init: +6 (but low spot and listen means he's often first in the non-surprise round)
Fort: +5
Ref: +5
Will: +3 (+2 vs fear)

Bluff: +10
Concentration: +13 (with item)
Knowledge (Arcana): +11
Knowledge (Religion): +6
Spellcraft: +10

Level 1 Feat: Improved Initiative
Level 3 Feat: Consecrate Spell
Level 6 Feat: Purify Spell

Familiar: Bob the Bat (diminutive animal)

Spells Known:
0: Read Magic, Detect Magic, Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Daze, Light, Dowsing
1: Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Shield, Shocking Grasp
2: Flaming Sphere, False Life
3: Slow

Magical or Interesting Equipment:
The everpresent (though often replaced) small dagger and burnt out torch
Unidentified magic potion x2
Potion of cure light wounds x2
Bracers of Armor +1
Amulet of Concentration +4
Bright yellow mushroom x2
Medal of Honor from Halfling Sheriff
Unidentified magic boots (keep feet warm)
Unidentified magic glasses (detect alignment)
Wand of Lightning Bolt
Captured spellbook


----------



## Brain (Dec 1, 2004)

*Inoke @ 23*

Here is Inoke, the bludgeoning bruiser Warmind from the Jester's Epic game.  Here is his entrance in the story hour: (Cydra) Great Conflicts.

Name: Inoke Reihana
Class: Barbarian / Psychic Warrior / Fighter / Warmind
Level: 2 / 2 / 6 / 13 (overall 23)
Race: Human (from Parrot Isles)
Alignment: *Neutral Good
Deity: Galador
Age: 32
Height: 7'1"
Weight: 340

STR: 34 (with belt +6)
DEX: 14
CON: 16
INT: 12
WIS: 18 (with helm +4)
CHA: 15 (with helm +4)

AC: 30 (with chain of defensive posture)
HP: 230 (or 296 with chain of personal superiority)
Init: +3 
Fort: +28
Ref: +18
Will: +16

Speed: 60 (with psionic focus)
BAB: +21
Attack (with St. John's Mace)
+39/+34/+29/+24 for 1d8+24

Concentration: +19
Intimidate: +28
Jump: +50
Knowledge (Psionics): +14
Knowledge (History): +3
Knowledge (Religion): +2
Listen: +14
Spot: +14 (or more with powers)
Swim: +17
Autohypnosis: +22
Psicraft: +4

Human Bonus: Power Attack
Level 1: Cleave
Level 3: Weapon Focus: Greatclub
Fighter 1: Improved Bull Rush
Fighter 2: Power Lunge (from sword and fist)
Level 6: Three Mountains (weapon style feat from complete warrior)
Fighter 4: Weapon Specialization: Greatclub
Psychic Warrior 1: Speed of Thought
Psychic Warrior 2: Psionic Charge
Level 9: Shock Trooper (tactical feat from complete warrior)
Level 12: Driving Charge (Cydra feat that allows a bullrush after a charge attack)
Level 15: Practiced Manifester: Warmind (parallel of practiced spellcaster)
Level 18: Expanded Knowledge (gained Schism power)
Level 21: Spellcasting Harrier (Epic, revised from book)

Rage 1/day for 8 rounds
Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement
Chain of Personal Superiority +6 3/day
Chain of Defensive Posture +6 3/day
Enduring Body (DR 4/-)
Sweeping Strike
Chain of Overwhelming Force 1/day

Psychic Warrior Powers:
Offensive Prescience
Synethsete

Warmind Powers:
Expansion
Offensive Precognition
Psionic Lion's Charge
Greater Concealing Amorpha
Steadfast Perception
Energy Adaptation
Schism

Magical or Interesting Equipment:
"Trelaxit" - Magical cat-head shaped helmet with mysterious powers and agenda
Belt of Giant Strength +6
Cognizance Crystal (11)
Necklace of Adaptation (not worn usually)
Ring of Alertness (+10 to spot and listen)
Mithril Breastplate +4
Amulet of Mind Blank (1/day for 20 min, immediate action)
Luckstone
Handy Haversack
Glove of Storing
Light Shield +2 of Moderate Fortification
Ring of Freedom of Movement
Boots of Striding and Springing
Cloak of Resistance +5
Sturdy holy symbol of Galador
Diamond-toothed rock saw
Saint John's Mace (a holy relic of Galador)
Focii for protection from spells and contingency
Various potions and oils
Various trophy bits from slain monsters
Genie in a bottle


----------



## the Jester (Dec 1, 2004)

Of course, both of those sets of stats are several games ahead of their story hour incarnations...


----------



## hippiejedissj5 (Dec 6, 2004)

name; Gerontius Hempflower Treasure Hunter Extraordinare
classes; Rouge 12, Invisible Blade 5, Fighter 4
race; halflling
alignment; cn
deity; none 
age; 28
height; 3'6"
weight; 36 lbs (and rising)

ability scores; naked/equipped
str; 10/16
dex; 23/29
con; 14/14
int; 16/20
wis; 10/10
cha; 18/24

ac; 27
hp; 142
initiative; 10

saving throws
fort; 13
ref; 24
will; 8 +2 vs fear

speed; land 20/fly 20 (perfect)
base attack bonus; 18

skills
hide; 39
move silent; 37
listen; 12
spot; 21
search; 31/36 vs traps/secret doors
open lock; 19
sleight of hand; 37
bluff; 33
tumble; 35
sense motive; 9
escape artist; 21
disable device; 35
diplomacy; 22
balance; 24

feats; 8 from levels mod 3 & 3 from fighter bonus feats

weapon specialization
weapon focus
weapon finesse
combat expertise
quick draw
flick of the wrist
two weapon fighting
improved two weapon fighting
giant bane 
lingering damage
** i have shorted myself a feat** 

class abilities;
  rogue
     trapfinding   
     evasion
     trap sense +4 
     uncanny dodge
     improved uncanny dodge
     sneak attack 6d6
     opportunist
  invisible blade   
     sneak attack 3d6 (w/daggers)
     unfettered defense
     bleeding wound 
     uncanny feint
     feint mastery 
     uncanny feint 
equipment

daggers; +5 flaming keen
             +5 keen frost
             +1 holy silver
             +5 keen/+10 human hunter (in right hands) not mine, yet 
gloves of dex+6
cloak of cha+6
belt of giant str+6
headband of int+4
masterwork thieves tools
vest of escape +6 escape artist, +4 open locks
goggles of night
goggles of minute seeing, +5 on search for traps/hidden doors
pouch w/14 pinches of dust of disappearance
ring of invisibility
ring of radiance; daylight 2/day, sunbeam 1/day
amulet of natural armor+2
luck stone
potions
 arcane sight
 bull's str
 haste
 remove disease
 electricity
halfling book (not magical but some good recipes and genealogy)
leomund's platter (make food 3/day) my prized possession 

currency;
gold 148,120
platnum 212
silver 750
2 diamonds @ 1000 gp each

languages
ferinthian 
stogassian
halfling
dwarvish
elven gnome
orc

chaos traits
air subtype
guy in head- his name is lhuggi sp?
french accent
* subject to change * 

other stuff
16 rads (radiation posioning)
+ 1d6 snk attack
reroll sneak attack damage 1/day 
sneak attack total is 10d6


----------



## the Jester (Dec 7, 2004)

hippiejedissj5 said:
			
		

> ;
> gold 148,120




Holy Christ, I had no idea you had so much money!!!    Does everyone else have that kinda scrill too??

Then again, I guess the loot off those knights came to like 45K each or something...


----------



## Brain (Dec 7, 2004)

Inoke is almost broke as far as coins go, after buying up lots of diamonds and several magic items.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Dec 10, 2004)

*The Elementalist!!!*

Here he is, . . . Lester, aka the “L”, Angel of Adventure, etc. in his most recent incarnation.  Lester has been around since 2nd Edition and he has survived many, many rewrites thru both core rule changes and Jester’s own Cydra rule changes.  He is a definite tank in terms of hit points, destructive spell power, and innate special defensive abilites.  Also, his cohort – Orbius Visionary (21st level Divine Oracle, et al.) is one of the best team players in our game.  (I’ll try to post his stats later, . . . maybe his special spells, too).  

Name: Lester, The Angel of Adventure (aka:  The Elementalist, or the “L”)
Class: Elementalist / Warrior of Chaos / Divine Oracle / Contemplative / Para-Elementalist
Level: 14 / 4 / 3 / 2 / 1
Race: Half-Elf, Strogassian
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Malford
Age:  56
Height: 5’ 6”
Weight: 165 lbs

STR: 20 (with Girdle of Fire +2)
DEX: 12
CON: 35 (with Bracer’s of Health +6)
INT: 14
WIS: 16 
CHA: 26 (with Cloak of Charisma +6)

Description:  Lester stands at a small height compared to his world reknowned fame.  He has white, ashy skin with a swarthy peppered beard and a large white streak thru his black afro (all thanks to his encounter with the Demi-Lich Acererak).  His rainbow-colored, Angelic wings hint at his playfulness and fun-loving spirit.  In social situations, Lester adores the attention others give him and always has time for someone who wants to speak with him.  (His rhyming adds a lyrical, everyday wisdom that many beings can appreciate).  In combat, he seeks to always be in front, leading the way into an encounter, then mixing it up with his powerful evocations and swordplay.  Lester is also well know for pushing others forward and ridiculing those who do not have his stamina for adventure.

AC: 25 / 31 with Shield 
HP: 412 (!!!!!)
Init: +1 
Fort: + 34 (+42 w/Mysticism Domain Power) (+4 vs. Lawful)
Ref: + 13 (+21 w/Mysticism Domain Power) (+4 vs. Lawful)
Will: +17 (+25 w/Mysticism Domain Power)  (+4 vs. Lawful)

Speed: 30 (40 with Wings, Good manuverability) 
BAB: +16
Attack:  +25/+20/+15/+10 (+4 vs. Lawful)
Damage:  d8 + 10 (d6 fire, 2d6 vs. Lawful)

Skills
Bluff:  +11
Concentration: +20
Craft - Sculpting: +4
Craft - Painting: +4
Craft – Tailor +3
Knowledge (Elements): +28
Knowledge (Planes) +8
Knowledge (Religion): +18
Sense Motive: +15
Spot: +7
Swim: +10
Lester Ball: +1
Languages:  Forithian, Strogassian, Elven, Ignan, Auran, Terran, Aquan
Chaos Gifts/Curses – Fast Healing – 1, +2 Strength, Gills (can breathe water), Bat Wings (Permanent Illusion changes them to Angelic wings), Missing Right Arm (Restored by a Wish spell), Various Phobias (All cured thru various Heal spells), Speaks in Rhyme, Dies at -20 hps instead of -10. 

Level 1: Skill Focus – Knowledge: Religion
Level 3: Spell Penetration +2
Level 6: Fly by Attack
Level 9: Improved Fly by Attack
Level 12: Leadership
Level 15: Maximize Spell
Level 18: Quicken Spell
Level 21: Fast Healing
Level 24: Epic Leadership (Score – 36 Followers/38 Cohort  Total of 796 followers!)
Wish - Weapon Specialization: Longsword

Elementalist Abilities
Spells:  7/7/7/6/6/6/5/5/5/5
Favored Elements/Spell DC Mod:
Fire +4 / Air +3 / Earth +2 / Magma +1 / Water +0
Strain Resistance 7
Percieve Elemental
Speak w/Elemental
Dismiss Elemental
Command Elemental
Plane Shift – 1/day (To Elemental Planes & Cydra)

Warrior of Chaos – Chaos Gifts
Law Bane (twice) -2d6 damage vs. Lawful, +4 Saves vs. Lawful
DR 5/Magic
Beserker 3/day (Rage if reduced to ½ hps or less)

Divine Oracle Abilities
Prestige Domain – Divination 
Prescient Sense (Evasion w/Full Armor)
Improved Divinations (??) – Roll twice for all Augury/Divination Spells

Contemplative of Malford
Prestige Domain – Mysticism
Slippery Mind

Para-Elementalist
Prestige Domain – Magma
Fire Resistance – 5

Magical or Interesting Equipment:

Sword of the Elements - +4 Adamantite, Flaming, Ice Storm 1/day, Gust of Wind 1/day
Full Plate +4, Moderate Fortification
Ring of Protection +5
Ring of Mind Shielding
Amulet of Resistance +5
Cloak of Charisma +6
Bracers of Health +6
Ring of Spell Storing
Rod of Splendor
Ring of the Predator  - Scent/Track feats, +d6 melee vs Tabaxi
Girdle of Fire - +2  Str, Fire Resistance 10
Boots of Teleportation
Wand of Burning Hands – 30 charges
Lesser Staff of the Diabolical
1500 GP valued Statue of Lester (Contingency Spell)
1 – 5000 gp diamond
20 doses of Diamond Dust (Stoneskin Spell)

All monetary treasure carried by Cohort – Orbius Visionary


----------



## the Jester (Dec 11, 2004)

*Orbius' New Spell*

*PIERCE MIND BLANK*
Divination
Level: Sor/wiz 9
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: You (see text)
Target: Personal (see text)
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

This powerful spell allows you to momentarily bypass the most powerful veil against divination- the potent _mind blank_ spell or power.  After you cast this spell, if you attempt to divine something about a creature that is _mind blanked_ within the duration, you can feel the presence of the _mind blank_ and can choose to ignore the _mind blank_ for purposes of one divination spell.  Thus, Orbius might cast _detect evil_ and determine the presence of a _mind blank,_ but decide to pierce the defense with a subsequently-cast _true sight_ rather than the _detect evil_ he already has going.

Material component: A sliver of diamond worth at least 5000 gp.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Dec 12, 2004)

*Nice Spell*

That's a good one, Jester.  It will be an invaluable spell and one that Orbius' will not want to trade lightly.  Can you post Lester's followers info (in terms of his Leadership score) when you have the time?


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Dec 28, 2004)

*New Spells for Orbius - Developed last game*

Greater Contingency
Evocation
Level: Sor/wiz 9
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 full round
Range: You 
Target: Personal  
Duration: 1 day/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Per Contingency, but spells of Level 7 and higher can now be stored within the spell.  Arcane Casters Lvls 17-18 may store up to 7th level spells, 19-20 may store 8th level spells, etc., up to 12th level spells at 25th level.


Orbius' Gem Fusion
Transmutation
Level: Sor/wiz 4
Components: V, S, F
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 5 ft
Target: Gems of one type (see text)
Duration: Permanent
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: No

Upon casting this spell, up to 1 Gem/level of the same type are fused into one larger sized gem.  The value of the new gem equals the sum of values of its components.  The focus for this spell is an appraiser's monacle of at least 200 gp value.  This spell will not work on magical gems nor can it fuse together gems of different types.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2004)

I believe _contingency_ is an evocation, but I'm at work without my books so I could be wrong.  The 'greater' version should be the same school, though.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2004)

You should also post Orbius' and Lester's other spells.  They've got some cool ones!


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Dec 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'll be posting some more soon.  I keep forgetting to write up L's spells for the research that he did.  I've got rough drafts of a few, including Greater Stoneskins and Mass Stoneskin.  Also, I wanted to develop a Lower Resistance Spell for him, since all other divine classes have that in your game.  Would it be Lvl 6?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2004)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Also, I wanted to develop a Lower Resistance Spell for him, since all other divine classes have that in your game.  Would it be Lvl 6?




Afraid not.    As usual, if everybody gets except for one class, there's prolly a reason for it. 

No _lower resistance_ for elementalists, because:

1. It has nothing whatsoever to do with the elements.
2. It is too subtle (notice how overt all the elementalist spells are?).
3. The limits on the elementalist spell list are there for balance reasons, and I'm still not entirely convinced they do the job.  

All other divine classes also have ways to bring the dead back, but elementalists can't do that either.  Sorry.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Dec 30, 2004)

Dude!!!!  All other spellcasters have lower resistance!  Even the Cannibix!  What do the Druid, Cleric, or Cannibix classes have that qualify them for the spell?  Yes, elementalists can't raise the dead, but neither can the Cannibix.  What the heck does lower resistance have to do with nature in any sense?  

(Wait, I've anticipated your reply . . . Unnatural creatures are the bane of these Natural type classes, and sometime they have SRs, so it helps to fight them . . .  Well, Elementalists are about controlling and dominating the Elements in some sense, and some Elemental creatures have SRs, so there you go!)

Anyway, please reconsider, as all other types of Divine Casters have access to this spell.

Per balance of the Elementalist, I wouldn't say that 3.5 E is my favorite addition for these guys (I like the Skills and Powers version best) but do seem balance against the other classes.  They no longer get Elemental spells one level lower as a rule and the Strain is a real SOB.  If you still can't get it to where it should be, then drop them as a character class.  It sucks to do major revisions constantly to your character on a regular basis.

Anyway, that's my rant.  I hope you'll reconsider, and if you don't, then I'll do nothing and accept it.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2005)

How is _lower resistance_ an air, earth, fire or water spell?

Sorry, but I don't think you're going to get that one... when I wrote up LR I gave a lot of thought as to who should get it and at what level.  Elementalists don't get it for several reasons, as I stated above, and unless you can make a really persuasive argument on all three points I don't think you're going to persuade me.

The biggest issue, of course, is balance.  So all the other major spellcasting classes get it?  None of them have the weapon/armor capabilities of an elementalist, especially combined with the zap-bang! potential.  

Similarly, I wouldn't let you research _wall of force_ as an elementalist spell, even if you did try to place it at 6th or 7th level- it just doesn't fit the class.


----------



## Brain (Jan 2, 2005)

A reminder to come up with pre-requisites for improved spellcasting harrier.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2005)

Ah yes, Improved Spellcasting Harrier.... here's the first draft:

*IMPROVED SPELLCASTING HARRIER [Epic]*
It is nearly impossible for enemies to cast spells near you.
*Prerequisites:* Combat Reflexes, Spellcasting Harrier, base attack bonus +25
*Benefit:* An enemy trying to cast or manifest on the defensive that you threaten suffers a -20 penalty to their check.  This replaces the penalty given by Spellcasting Harrier.


----------



## Brain (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks cool.  Did you mean for it to be a flat -20?  The regular one is -1 per 2 character levels.  Maybe the improved one should be -1 per character level?

The +25 BAB requirement helps me rule it out for next level's feat, which is good.  

I've been meaning to ask you to put up more recent files on the cydra yahoo files section so I can check out the current state of a lot of things.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Looks cool.  Did you mean for it to be a flat -20?  The regular one is -1 per 2 character levels.  Maybe the improved one should be -1 per character level?




Yes, that's intentional- the idea being that, at sufficiently high levels, this can be an expanding chain (maybe the next one gives a flat -40, etc).  

That -20 is the equivalent of -1/2 levels at 40th; with the prereq an epic fighter (or other full BAB character) could qualify by 30th level.  I may make it a -25 or something, though, since a non-full BAB character prolly couldn't get in til Spellcasting Harrier would make it redundant... hm...  the other approach would be to just add another flat amount to the SH penalty (ie, ISH could basically add 10 to the penalty you inflict or something).


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 3, 2005)

*High Level Elementalist Spells*

Ok, so I'll probably get over the lower resistance thing for now, but I will continue to write a compelling arguement of against all 3 of your "points" and when you hear it I'm afraid that you will weep at the destruction of your reasoning.    

Anyway, I'm trying to come up with some great Elementalist only spells that fit within your paragon of Elementalist spell capabilities.  Thanks, in advance, for helping me work these out and please post an acceptable version, as you see fit.

Mastery of the Elements

Lvl: 9
Casting Time:  1 action
Components: V,S,MF
Target:  Personal
Duration:  24 hrs
Saving Throw:  Will (Harmless)
SR: Yes (Harmless)

The Elementalist casting this spell infuses himself with all the elemental essences he worships and gains mastery over them.  She gains the following powers:

Air
*Fly, per spell (self only), or Accelerate, per spell (self only)
* Control Winds, per caster level - 2/day

Earth
*Pass Thru Earth & Stone
*Earthquake, per spell, except 20 ft radius - 1/day

Fire
*Fire Resistance DR 35
*Wall of Fire, per spell - 2/day

Water
*Free Action, per spell, while submerged in liquid
*Metamorphos Liquids - 3/day

Material Component:  A sample of each element from its native plane (potion-sized).
Focus:  A Holy Book fo the Elements.  Must be scribed by an Elementalist with the power of all four elements, and valued at 10,000 gp.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 3, 2005)

*2nd and 3rd Spells for the "L"*

The "L"s Energetic Retort

Level: 6
Casting Time: 1 action
Components:  V,S,M
Target:  Multiple Creatures (See Text)
Range:  Personal (See Text)
Duration: 1 min / lvl
Saving Throw:  None
Spell Resistance:  Yes

The Elementalist selects an element available to him and surrounds himself with a glowing aura of appropriate elemental color (see below).  Any creature striking him with a melee weapon is hit with an elemental strike doing 3d8 of elemental damage (see below).

Air - Lightning (White Aura)
Earth - Acid (Green Aura)
Fire - Fire (Red Aura)
Water - Cold (Blue Aura)

The material component is a pinch of ash (fire), incense (air), dirt (earth), or a splash of water (water), appropriate to the elemental being invoked.

Wrath of the Elements
Lvl:  8th
Casting Time:  1 action
Components:  V,S,F
Target:  Multiple opponents, w/in 30 ft of each other (T)
Duration:  Instantaneus
Saving Throw:  Fort, half
Spell Resistance: Yes

The Elementalist channels all the Elemental forces at his command and smite his enemies with pure elemental energy.  The energies explode around them a shock them to the core of their bodies.  The Elementalist does 1d6 of lightning, acid, fire and cold damage per 4 levels.  For example, a 20th level elementalist would do 20d6 points of total damage - 5d6 from each element.

Focus:  A talisman valued at 1000 gp, made up of equal portions of gems native to each elemental plane.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 3, 2005)

Those look ok at a first glance, though I'll need to compare _mastery of the elements_ to the kinda similar spell that already exists (_elemental aura_ I believe?)  I think you might want to check that one out.

The others look okay at a glance, as I said... I'll compare _energy retort_ to the psionic power that's about the same.  

_Wrath of the elements_ is very cool.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 3, 2005)

*More Spells for You*

Couple more for the L, and then maybe a couple more for Orbius after that.

Greater Stoneskins
Lvl: 9 Elm
Components:  V, S, MF
Casting Time: 1 action
Range:  Touch
Duration: 1 hr/lvl
Saving Throw:  Will negates
Spell Resistance:  Yes, (harmless)

Provides the Elementalist with an extraordinary amount of protection from physical damage.  He gains DR 35/- and 25% Fortification (stacks with any existing fortication).

The Material Component for this spell is 250 gp of diamond dust.  The focus is a 3500 gp diamond statue of the corresponding race of creature receiving the spell.


Mass Stoneskins
Lvl: Elm 7 / Sor/Wiz 8, Druid 8

Per Stoneskin spell, except that it targets up to 1 creature/lvl within 30 ft of each other.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 4, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Provides the Elementalist with an extraordinary amount of protection from physical damage.  He gains DR 35/- and 25% Fortification (stacks with any existing fortication).




No way!  That DR is significantly better than any DR 3.5 offers.  

At an hour/level with no maximum hp absorbed, I'd go for DR 10/adamantine, and 25% fortification (you won't get that to stack- it'll overlap with existing fortification).  Compared to _iron body,_ which is 8th level, you end up with a much longer duration (x60!), but lesser effects. 

Another option would be DR 15/- and 25% fortification for 10 minutes/level with no maximum.  Significantly better DR and duration than _iron body,_ but not as many secondary effects.

A third option would be DR 20/adamantine and 25% fortification for up to an hour/level, absorbing up to 10 hp/caster level (maximum of 300).  Again, better duration and DR than _iron body,_ but this time it can be discharged with enough damage.



> Mass Stoneskins
> Lvl: Elm 7 / Sor/Wiz 8, Druid 8
> 
> Per Stoneskin spell, except that it targets up to 1 creature/lvl within 30 ft of each other.




I think this one has to be 8th level for everyone.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 4, 2005)

*Stoneskin revisions*

Per Greater Stoneskins - 

How about option #1, w/DR 15/-, and no bonus to fortification, or

#2, but Fortificaiton is increased by one catagory.  (ex: none to light, light to medium, etc.)

Per Mass Stoneskins, how about it targets 1 creature per 3 levels?  Is this enough to make it into a 7th level spell?  If not, please let me know how this can be done. :\


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 8, 2005)

*Greater Stoneskins*

OK, Jester.  Final version of this spell, per your specificiations.  

Greater Stoneskins
Lvl: 9 Elm
Components: V, S, M, F
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Touch
Duration: 10 min/lvl
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes, (harmless)

Target gains DR 15/- and 25% (Light) Fortification for 10 minutes/level with no maximum.  This is  significantly better DR and duration than iron body, but without  as many secondary effects.

The Material Component for this spell is 250 gp of diamond dust. The focus is a 3500 gp diamond statue of the corresponding race of creature receiving the spell.



Mass Stoneskins
Lvl: Elm 8, Sor/Wiz 8, Druid 8

Per Stoneskin spell, except that it targets up to 1 creature/lvl within 30 ft of each other.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 8, 2005)

*New Spell for Orbius*

Jester, per O's spell research, here is one that I think is long overdue in your campaign world.  I will say that Lower Resistance is an awesome spell and I'm surprised that I haven't seen it anywhere else.  So, without further ado, here Greater Lower Resistance.

GREATER LOWER RESISTANCE
Abjuration
Level: Sor/Wiz 7, Clr 7, Drd 9
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: Close (25’+5’/2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes (see text)
	This spell causes the target to lose some degree of spell resistance for a time.  Though it is not allowed a saving throw the target’s SR applies, but your spell penetration roll receives a +15 competence bonus.  If you succeed the target’s SR drops by your level (maximum of 20).  This counts as an enhancement penalty.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 8, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Jester, per O's spell research, here is one that I think is long overdue in your campaign world...




Actually, it's already out there (and you've already fought something that had it but didn't need to use it).  Since you're researching it, here you go:

*LOWER RESISTANCE, GREATER*
Level: Clr 8, Drd 9, Sor/Wiz 8

As _lower resistance,_ except you lower the target’s spell resistance by 4 + ½ your caster level.  The maximum reduction you can inflict on a creature’s spell resistance is -20.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 8, 2005)

*Greater Lower Resistance*

What could I do to increase the comp. bonus to overthrow the SR?  If I made this into a 9th level spell (call it Superior Lower Resistance, maybe)?


----------



## the Jester (Jan 9, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> What could I do to increase the comp. bonus to overthrow the SR?  If I made this into a 9th level spell (call it Superior Lower Resistance, maybe)?




Actually, after seeing your take on it I was giving some thought to adding a little bit to trhe competence bonus on this one... currently mulling it over.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 10, 2005)

*More Lester Spells*

Here is a variant on Polar Ray that I wanted to work up, as well as some other Lightning Variants.    Also, here is Greater Pass thru Earth & Stone.  (I think Level 6 is good since it is normally a 3rd level spell.  However, I would take a second option as a Level 5, 10 min/lvl spell if you think that is more better.)

Let me know if you approve, and I eagerly await your answer on (Superior/Greater) Lower Resistance.

Electric Ray (aka Long Zot)
Evocation 
Level:  Elementalist 8, Wizard/Socerer 8

Per Polar Ray, except electrical engery is used and the ray is a yellow-white color.
Focus:  A yellow prisim or yellow ceramic cone.


Lightning Swarm
Evocation
Level: Elementalist 9, Wizard/Socerer 9

Per Meteor Swarm, except the missile do 2d6 piercing damage, all the damage type is electrical instead of fire.  


Lightning Swarm, Lesser
Evocation
Level:  Elementatlist 7, Wizard/Sorcer 7

Similar to Lightning Swarm, except that each missle does 1d6 piercing and 3d6 electrical damage.  Blast radius is 20ft, not 40ft, for each missle.


Greater Pass thru Earth & Stone
Transmutation [Earth]
Level:  Elementalist 6
Duration:  1 hr/level

Per Pass thru Earth & Stone (Cydra Player's Guide), except where noted above


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 10, 2005)

*Meta Game Questions*

Jester, 2 questions on the MetaMagic feats I cooked up:

1)  Per Bestow Spell, if the spell is dismissable, who gets to dismiss it?  (i.e.:  the bestower, or the bestowee?)

2)  Per Mass Spell, can a single creature/object receive multiple applications of the Massed Spell?  Under most circumstances, you would not benefit from multiple apps.  However, in the case of Mass Flesh to Stone, you may want to a target more than once to be on the safe side.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 11, 2005)

The spells above: meh.  They're balanced but boring.  I generally don't like spells that are just like other spells except with a different energy.  Try to make them spicier somehow- do something different.  If you really want lightning variants, consider taking the Energy Substitution feat.  It's a good reason why I don't generally write or go for straight variants- that woud make ES useless.

Concerning your questions: 

1. Bestow Spell/dismissing- well, you're still the caster, so I'd say that most of the time (unless the spell specifies that the recipient may dismiss it or something) it would be you.

2. Mass Spell targeting- you can only target a given creature once.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 11, 2005)

*Uh, OK. . .*

I'm sorry you think those spells are boring, because I think that they are very interesting.  Per making them spicier, I could add a description of the physical effects but these are basically the way that I want them.  As far as Energy Sub goes, maybe I can take it in 3 levels, but its really too late for that.  Even with variant spells, ES isn't worthless because look how much time it takes to develop these spells.  There is a big advantage to the feat when you think about these costs to the researcher.  Also, if you are relying on ES as the only way to make variants, I would need to have 16 feats to cover all my bases.

Let me know what you think . . .


----------



## the Jester (Jan 11, 2005)

This is similar to my attitude about _assay resistance_ vis-a-vis _lower resistance._  I'm not into reduncdancy like that.  Also, there's a reason there aren't spells of every descriptor at every level.  You'll notice there aren't _any_ spells like you're proposing in the Cydra PG.

Same thing goes for school redundancy- that's why you won't see those silly orb spells from _Complete Arcane_ in my campaign.

Sorry, but like I said, make your new spells _new_ spells.

Oh- and FYI _xorn movement,_ a 5th-level spell in _Manual of the Planes,_ lasts 1 round per level.  I don't think I'll go for any sort of hour/level _pass through earth and stone_ short of an epic spell.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 11, 2005)

*Little Frustrated*

Dude, Jester, I don't have time to rehash this stuff.  It's a bummer that you won't allow anyone to research improved/modified versions of existing spells.  That substantially limits one's ability to research spells.  Why wouldn't you allow energy substitution to take place as part of the research process?  Orbius already has a Sonic Ball spell, just like fireball, but with sonic damage.  Does he have to give this spell back?  Also, Elemental Aura does allow 1 hr/lvl of Pass Thru Earth & Stone (as well as DR and a spell like ability).

Anyway, this is very frustrating and it makes me wonder why I even bother.  Modifying these existing spells saves both of us time as they are already balanced and we don't have to go back and forth regarding what is/is not balanced.  Have fun on Saturday.  I might not be there.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 12, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Dude, Jester, I don't have time to rehash this stuff.  It's a bummer that you won't allow anyone to research improved/modified versions of existing spells.




Um, actually, there are tons of improved/modified versions of spells that people have researched, you included.  _Fire daggers, fire grenade, Malford's group invisibility, Orbius' mobile scrying,_ I could go on at length.  To clarify, what I _won't_ go for is a spell that is exactly the same as another spell except for the energy type.  I'm probabaly _more_ likely to go for a variant with the same energy type (like the aforementioned _fire grenade_).  Improved versions of spells are trickier- often, a small change makes a huge difference in a spell's power level.  _Pass through earth and stone,_ for instance, is much more powerful (as an effect) in 3e than it was in 2e, and a version that lasts an hour per level seems excessively powerful.  Mobility is crazy important now compared to the old days.  

That said, you're right about _elemental aura_ allowing the hour/level PtEaS- I hadn't realized that.  Given that, I'll go for your _greater pass through earth and stone_ as a 7th level spell.



> Why wouldn't you allow energy substitution to take place as part of the research process?  Orbius already has a Sonic Ball spell, just like fireball, but with sonic damage.  Does he have to give this spell back?




Of course he doesn't have to give the spell back, but if I'd realized you were going to view it as a precedent I would have been much more explicit that it isn't.  

Truly, I'm not just being a bastard.  As I stated above, I really don't like unnecessary redundancy.  You think the spells remain balanced when you just shift the energy type, but I don't think that's necessarily true.  To go into more detail as to why, it's because it breaks limits.  To clarify with an example, if I build a spellcasting monster who is optimized for fire- with feats and abilities that give bonus damage to fire effects, that bump up the DC of saves against my fire effects, etc.- _and_ there are fiery abilities at every spell level, I have just created an optimal monster without any drawbacks whatsoever.  So my flaming mage of doom who gets +2d6 fire damage, +4 to fire DCs, +4 to penetrate SR with fire spells and so forth actually _always_ gets +2d6 damage, +4 to DCs and +4 to penetrate.  Now, as a dm, sure I can make that monster anyway if I want to- but without a very good reason, _I won't_ because I have to make up lots of random crap to justify it.  I'd frankly rather justify my bad guys with existing rules than add a bunch of random crap to my game in order to make my npcs 'rules-legal.'



> Modifying these existing spells saves both of us time as they are already balanced and we don't have to go back and forth regarding what is/is not balanced.




I guess what I'm getting at is: Keeping different effects distinct preserves drawbacks.  Believe me, if I would allow straight variant energy spells like you're proposing, you wouldn't be the first to get 'em.  Many a bad guy would have had spells they were immune to that they would have used at ground zero while fighting you.  I've thought about this before.  I didn't think it was fair when I debated _iceberg swarm_ (or whatever the heck I would have called it) for Felenga instead of _meteor swarm_, and you'll notice that he stuck to the flaming explosive meteors.  I think this customizability of energy effects is one of the things in 3.5 psionics that might be broken.  It's a _huge_ advantage, and I think you're greatly underrating it.

Again, I'm really not just trying to be frustrating, but I'm much more interested in preserving the flavor and balance of my campaign than in saving time.  

Hope you make it this weekend.


----------



## Brain (Jan 13, 2005)

Angel of Adventure: I also hope you show up this Saturday.  Don't leave us hanging in hell   

Jester: have you seen my email?  had some questions in there


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 13, 2005)

*Communing in Playing the Game*

Jester, see you over there for some communing


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 13, 2005)

*Double Post*

OOPs


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 13, 2005)

*Communing in Talking the Talk*

Jester,

I've posted over there whenever you are ready.  If anyone else has any questions that I should ask, post them over there, too.


----------



## Brain (Jan 13, 2005)

The thread is not in Talking the Talk, it's in Playing the Game.  Here's a link for ease of reference.

When are these questions being asked?


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks for the redirect there, Brain.  Jester said that we have (had) 5 days in Hell to prepare.  So, let me know if you have any suggestions.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 14, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Jester,
> 
> I've posted over there whenever you are ready.




Answers posted, though you prolly want to change one question and make a Knowledge check.   You're prolly asleep right now though, as I just got home from work a bit ago, so I'll check in whenever I get up in the morning.

Keep in mind that y'all should get your shopping lists to me before we start on Saturday.  You can assume that anything described in the DMG or PH is available at list price, and any unusual items are very likely available as well.  Sounds like omrob is working til 4, so I'm thinking of a 5 pm start time... I'd like to assemble at my pad between 4 and 5, and then we'll leave for the Secret Undisclosed Location about 5 pm...


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 14, 2005)

*Shopping List*

Per Orbius and Lester (please give prices - will post stuff to sell after I get them.  Also, could you please post my $ from selling the stuff from that Black Dragon?)

Prices for

Metamagic Rod - Greater Maximize
Metamagic Rod - Greater Energy Sub (Sub Lightning for Fire)  Ths is in complete Arcane

Scrolls

Marius Double Actions
Timestop
Protection from Spells
Mind Blank
Puncture
Dimensional Anchor
Dimensional Lock
Prismatic Sphere
Mord's Disjunction
Sympathy
Foresight
Greater Lower Resistance (Caster Level?)
Limited Wish
Sphere of Ultimate Destruction


----------



## Brain (Jan 14, 2005)

Just as an update to my email, here's the actual stuff I had the money to get (after selling the stuff listed in the email) and spending all my cash (well almost all)

Crystal Mask of Mind Armor
Pale Green Ioun Stone
Power Stone of Dispelling Buffer (1 use)

Undisclosed location?  Sounds interesting...  I thought we were going to get an earlier start, it being a special event and all.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 14, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Scroll of Marius Double Actions




Everything but that is available for standard book price.  (If you need me to go through and post prices I will.)

You can find scrolls with caster level up to 20, but bear in mind that increasing the caster level increases the cost of the scroll.  

Anything you want to sell, you can get half-standard price for.  Bear in mind both the caster level factor- I believe you might have wands or potions or something above minimum caster level?- and the fact that charged items are worth less if they have charges (i.e. a wand worth 11000 when fully charged is only worth 5500 if half-charged).

Again, anything you need me to price, let me know.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 14, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Undisclosed location?  Sounds interesting...  I thought we were going to get an earlier start, it being a special event and all.




Yes, I was hoping to, but I think everyone possible should be there.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 14, 2005)

*Money for Items*

Yeah, could you post for me?

Or, I could come over early tomorrow and just dig thru the books.

Also, if you do price for me, include:

Elixer of True Res
Elixer of Res (or similiar)


----------



## the Jester (Jan 15, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Metamagic Rod - Greater Maximize- 121,500 gp
> Metamagic Rod - Greater Energy Sub (Sub Lightning for Fire)- 24,300 gp




Note that with the substitution rod, you just choose the energy you can substitute.  So if it's a substitution (lightning) rod, you can turn any energy type into lightning.



> Scrolls
> 
> Timestop (3825)
> Protection from Spells (3500)
> ...


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 19, 2005)

*Newest Spells for Orbius*

Jester, here are the new ones that yoiu approved before our last epic battle.

Orbius' Spell Strike
Divination
Level: 2
Components:  V, S, F
Casting Time:  1 action
Range:  Personal
Target:  You
Duration:  See Text

You gain a temporary, intuitive insight into the immediate future spell you cast.  Your next single spell penetration roll (if made before the end of next round) gains a +10 insight bonus.  Additionally, you are not affected by the miss chance that applies to attackers trying to strike a concealed target.

Focus:  A silver needle


Orbius' Eldritch Penetrations
Divination
Level: 4
Components:  V, S, M
Casting Time:  1 action
Range:  Personal
Target:  You
Duration:  1 rd/level

You are infused with a deeper understanding of magic and your spells become more effective.  The caster gains a +5 luck bonus to her spell penetration attempts for the duration of the spell.

Material Component:  A small magnifying glass.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 19, 2005)

Something I missed before- if _eldritch penetration_ is to be a divination, it should be an insight bonus; otherwise it should be a tranmutation.  This shouldn't make any practical difference for you, though, since there's no save involved.  

Keep on posting your unique spells- I'm cut & pasting them into the next version of the Cydra spells doc, so a lot more of them will be in there.


----------



## Angel of Adventure (Jan 19, 2005)

Do Insight bonuses stack?  If not, I'll change to Transmutation.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 19, 2005)

Angel of Adventure said:
			
		

> Do Insight bonuses stack?  If not, I'll change to Transmutation.




Transmutation it is.

I guess the only drawback is that you can't put it in your specialist slot.


----------



## Brain (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Jester, is it possible to research/develop new psionic powers?  Also, might an item like that mantle that Lillamere got exist for psionic powers?

Edit: Also, have you any comments on the revised version of that PrC that I sent you?  I think the file was called WC1_1.doc


----------



## the Jester (Jan 24, 2005)

Brain said:
			
		

> Hey Jester, is it possible to research/develop new psionic powers?  Also, might an item like that mantle that Lillamere got exist for psionic powers?
> 
> Edit: Also, have you any comments on the revised version of that PrC that I sent you?  I think the file was called WC1_1.doc




Yes, and yes, but it's probably rare.

Oh, and I skimmed it but honestly... don't really remember too well.  When I have a lil time I'll look at it again.


----------



## Brain (Jan 27, 2005)

Glad to see the story hour updates coming more regularly after the holidays   

Also your sig has 04 instead of 05 in one of the game update dates.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks- should be fixed now.


----------



## Brain (Feb 15, 2005)

*Ezeekiel Dandybanter @ Level 6*

After Timothy's death, this is the new character I brought in.  His entrance to the story hour is here and his exit is here

Name: Ezeekiel Dandybanter
Class: Paladin
Level: 6
Race: Tallfellow Halfling
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Galador
Age: 31
Height: 3'4"
Weight: 42

STR: 16
DEX: 14
CON: 12
INT: 11
WIS: 12
CHA: 19

AC: 22
HP: 35 or so
Init: +2
Fort: +11
Ref: +9
Will: +10

Diplomacy: +13
Sense Motive: +10
Knowledge (Religion): +6
Ride: +4

Level 1 Feat: Iron Will
Level 3 Feat: Divine Vigor
Level 6 Feat: Leadership

Turn Undead 7/day
Aura of Good (6th)
Smite Evil 2/day
Detect Evil
Lay on Hands
Aura of Courage
Divine Health
Cure Disease 1/week

Equipment:
Masterwork Full Plate
Masterwork Silver Battleaxe
Javelin of Lightning
Ring of Feather Falling
Silver Holy Symbol of Galador
Heavy Wooden Shield


Special Mount: Bartholomew the Riding Dog


----------



## Brain (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hortense Hempflower*

Ezeekiel's Cohort - ooc nickname "Cohortense"

Name: Hortense Hempflower
Class: Cleric
Level: 4
Race: Wild Halfling
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Fensor
Age: 37
Height: 2'10"
Weight: 27

STR: 8
DEX: 15
CON: 14
INT: 14
WIS: 16
CHA: 9

AC: 18
HP: 30 or so
Init: +2
Fort: +7
Ref: +4
Will: +8 (+2 vs fear)

Concentration: +9
Heal: +12
Spellcraft: +9

Level 1 Feat: Skill Focus (Heal)
Level 3 Feat: Augment Healing

Horatio the Riding Dog

Domains: 
Liberation
Protection

Aura of Good (4th)
Turn Undead 2/day


----------



## Technik4 (Apr 14, 2005)

> Actually, after seeing your take on it I was giving some thought to adding a little bit to trhe competence bonus on this one... currently mulling it over.




I know I'm not in any Cydra campaigns (), but for the _Lower Resistance, Greater_ an interesting effect would be even if the SR blocks it, the SR is still lowered a percentage. So if it would lower by -20 if it bypasses the SR, maybe it only lowers by -5 if it doesn't bypass SR. This way the spell is still worthy to cast even if it fails, whereas giving it a competence to penetrate SR means it shoudl almost always work (against relative foes). The flavor of course, is that your high-level spell is deteriorating their resistance even if it manages to shrug it off.

Just a thought.

Technik


----------



## the Jester (Apr 16, 2005)

Technik4 said:
			
		

> I know I'm not in any Cydra campaigns (), but for the _Lower Resistance, Greater_ an interesting effect would be even if the SR blocks it, the SR is still lowered a percentage. So if it would lower by -20 if it bypasses the SR, maybe it only lowers by -5 if it doesn't bypass SR. This way the spell is still worthy to cast even if it fails, whereas giving it a competence to penetrate SR means it shoudl almost always work (against relative foes). The flavor of course, is that your high-level spell is deteriorating their resistance even if it manages to shrug it off.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Technik




That is a fascinating and cool approach.  I like it.


----------



## Brain (May 28, 2005)

*Lundey Goodwheel*

After Ezeekiel's death, this is the new character I brought in. Her entrance to the story hour is here and her exit is here. 

Name: Lundey Goodwheel
Class: Wizard
Level: 8
Race: Stout Halfling
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Tade the Maker
Age: 23
Height: 3'7"
Weight: 32
Eyes: Green
Hair: Red

STR: 10
DEX: 16
CON: 15
INT: 18 (increased at 4th and 8th)
WIS: 12
CHA: 10

AC: 17 (or 21 with _Shield_)
HP: 42
Init: +2
Fort: +5
Ref: +6
Will: +8

Concentration: +13
Craft (Carpentry / Construction): +17
Craft (Leatherworker): +17
Knowledge (Arcana): +15
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering): +5
Knowledge (The Planes): +5
Spellcraft: +17

Level 1 Feat: Skill Focus (Craft)
Wizard 1 Bonus  Feat: Scribe Scroll
Level 3 Feat: Brew Potion
Wizard 5 Bonus Feat: Craft Wand
Level 6 Feat: Craft Wonderous Item

Summon Familiar

Special Equipment:
Masterwork Carpentry Tools
Masterwork Leatherworking Tools
Bracers of Armor +3
Ring of Fire Resistance (10)
Wand of _Vampiric Ray_ (CL 5, 15 charges)
Potion of Levitate
Potion of Cure Light Wounds
Alchemist's Fire x2
Flask of Acid x2
Halfling War Wagon (stolen/missing)

Spellbook with:
0: All from PHB
1: Chill Touch, Shield, Identify, Nystul's Magic Aura, Silent Image, Magic Missile, Turn Metal, Black Bag, Paint Memory
2: Detect Abberation, Shatter, Melf's Acid Arrow, Levitate
3: Blink, Greater Magic Weapon, Haste, Fireball
4: Dimension Door, Enervation, Polymorph, Leomund's Secure Shelter


----------



## the Jester (May 29, 2005)

Ahh, thanks for posting her Brain.


----------



## Brain (Jun 3, 2005)

*Inoke @ 26*

Name: Inoke Reihana
Title: Slayer of Drelvin and Asmodeus
Class: Ex-Barbarian / Psychic Warrior / Fighter / Warmind
Level: 2 / 2 / 8 / 14 (overall 26)
Race: Human (from Besta in the Parrot Isles)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Galador
Age: 33 (born 7/23)
Height: 7'1"
Weight: 343

STR: 34 (+6 Enhancement, +5 Inherent)
DEX: 14
CON: 18 (+2 Inherent)
INT: 12
WIS: 19 (+4 Enhancement)
CHA: 15 (+4 Enhancement)

AC: 38 [uncanny dodge and heavy fortification]
HP: 287 (or 365 with chain of personal superiority)
Init: +3 
Fort: +33
Ref: +22
Will: +24

Speed: 60 (with psionic focus)
BAB: +22
Attack (with Lucky Mace - no powers on)
+41/+36/+31/+26 for 1d8+19 (1h) or 1d8+25 (2h)

"Inoke Special" (all-out crazy charge)
+50/+45/+40/+35 for 3d6+101

Autohypnosis: +22
Concentration: +21
Intimidate: +29
Jump: +56
Knowledge (Psionics): +15
Knowledge (History): +4
Knowledge (Religion): +3
Listen: +15 or more
Psicraft: +10
Ride: +4
Spot: +15 or more
Swim: +18

Human Bonus: Power Attack
Level 1: Cleave
Level 3: Weapon Focus: Heavy Mace
Fighter 1: Improved Bull Rush
Fighter 2: Power Lunge (from sword and fist)
Level 6: Three Mountains (weapon style feat from complete warrior)
Fighter 4: Weapon Specialization: Heavy Mace
Psychic Warrior 1: Speed of Thought
Psychic Warrior 2: Psionic Charge
Level 9: Shock Trooper (tactical feat from complete warrior)
Level 12: Driving Charge (Cydra feat that allows a bullrush after a charge attack)
Level 15: Practiced Manifester: Warmind (parallel of practiced spellcaster)
Level 18: Expanded Knowledge (gained Schism power)
Level 21: Spellcasting Harrier (Epic, revised from book)
Level 24: Improved Critical: Heavy Mace
Fighter 8: Great Cleave

Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement
Chain of Personal Superiority +6 3/day
Chain of Defensive Posture +6 3/day
Enduring Body (DR 4/-)
Sweeping Strike
Chain of Overwhelming Force 1/day

Psychic Warrior Powers:
Offensive Prescience
Synethsete

Warmind Powers:
Expansion
Offensive Precognition
Psionic Lion's Charge
Greater Concealing Amorpha
Steadfast Perception
Energy Adaptation
Schism

Magical or Interesting Equipment:
Amulet of Mind Blank (1/day for 20 min, immediate action)
Cognizance Crystal (11)
Girdle of Giant Strength +6 (with diamond studded Galador buckle)
Heavy Mace from Glaisig - Adamantine, +5, Axiomatic, +2 luck bonus to saves
Glove of Storing x2
Necklace of Adaptation
Ring of Freedom of Movement
Ring of Awareness (+10 to spot and listen)
Boots of Striding and Springing
Heavy Shield +5, Heavy Fortification
Mithral Breastplate +4
Cloak of Resistance +5
Crystal Mask of Mind Armor
Ioun Stone (Pale Green Prism)
Skin of the Defender
"Trelaxit" - Magical cat-head shaped helmet with mysterious powers and agenda
Diamond-toothed rock saw
Bracers of Dancing Weapons
Heward's Handy Haversack
Sturdy holy symbol of Galador
Focii for protection from spells and contingency
Various potions and oils


----------



## Brain (Jun 8, 2005)

*Erasmuz*

After Lundey was sacrificed by the serpentfolk, this was my replacement character.
His entrance to the story hour is here
I got a character portrait done by a talented artist here on EN World.  Look

Name: Erasmuz
Class and Level: Wizard 1 / Psion 1 / Ranger 1 / Ex-Monk 2 / Ur-Priest 2
Race: Deep Halfling
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Deity: Ha!
Age: 49
Height: 2'2"
Weight: 36
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Shaved head, black goatee

STR: 10
DEX: 16
CON: 15 (with +2 enhancement)
INT: 16
WIS: 18 (increased at 4th)
CHA: 14

AC: 18 (or higher)
HP: 49
Init: +3
Fort: +8
Ref: +9 (evasion)
Will: +17 (+2 morale vs. fear)

Bluff: +15
Concentration: +12
Knowledge (Arcana): +8
Knowledge (The Planes): +8
Knowledge (Religion): +13
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +4
Spellcraft: +15
Tumble: +4

Level 1 Feat: Spell Focus (Evil)
Wizard 1 Bonus Feat: Scribe Scroll
Psion 1 Bonus Feat: Speed of Thought
Level 3 Feat: Iron Will
Monk 1 Bonus Feat: Improved Unarmed Strike
Monk 1 Bonus Feat: Stunning Fist
Monk 2 Bonus Feat: Deflect Arrows
Ranger 1 Bonus Feat: Track
Level 6 Feat: Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-Priest)

Wizard:
Summoned Familiar - Tiny Viper
Specialist School: Transmutation
Forbidden Schools: Abjuration, Evocation

Psion:
Psionic Discipline: Telepathy

Monk:
Stunning Fist 3/day DC 17
Flurry of Blows -2/-2

Ranger:
Favored Enemy +2: Humanoid (Aquatic)
Wild Empathy: +3

Deep Halfling traits including Darkvision 60'

Special Equipment:
MW Small Silver Rapier
Belt of Health +2
Wand of Summon Bard (CL 5, 10 charges)
some potions
Riding Lizard

Spellbook with:
0: All from PHB that aren't prohibited
1: Mage Armor, Identify, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Animate Rope, Feather Fall

Psionic Powers Known:
Conceal Thoughts
Call to Mind
Force Screen


----------



## Brain (Jul 1, 2005)

*Dahlia "The Hermit"*

This is my first character for The Jester's Year 271 Campaign (Low Magic experiment)

Name: Dahlia
Class and Level: Druid 1
Race: Elf-blood (diluted half-elf)
Wyrd: 4
Age: 35
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Light Blue
Hair: Long and Black

STR: 11
DEX: 13
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 16
CHA: 12

AC: 16
HP: 9
Init: +1
Fort: +3
Ref: +1
Will: +5

Concentration: +5
Handle Animal: +5
Knowledge (Nature): +8
Knowledge (Geography): +3
Listen: +8
Spellcraft: +6
Spot: +8
Survival: +9

Automatic Feat: Cling to Life
Level 1 Feat: Track

Druid:
Animal Companion - Hrar the Badger
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy +2

Half-elf racial traits

Languages:
Kamendan
Elven (read and write)
Druidic
Sylvan
Pellinsian (read and write)

Character traits:
Embraces her Elven heritage
Short-tempered
Tends to stare
Speaks in Elven during emotional moments
Loves the shade
Takes advantage of her gender
Playful
Fickle
Daydreams often
Antisocial to a certain degree (Hermit)


----------



## the Jester (Jul 3, 2005)

The "ten character traits" replace alignment in the Year 271 game, just for the record.


----------



## Brain (Dec 17, 2005)

*Dahlia at Level 6*

Name: Dahlia of Laagos
Class and Level: Druid 6
Race: Elf-blood (diluted half-elf)
Wyrd: 5
Age: 35
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Light Blue
Hair: Long and Black

STR: 11
DEX: 13
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 18
CHA: 12

AC: 17
HP: 45
Init: +1
Fort: +6
Ref: +5
Will: +9

Concentration: +10
Diplomacy: +4
Handle Animal: +10
Knowledge (Nature): +15
Knowledge (Geography): +7
Listen: +14
Spellcraft: +11
Spot: +14
Survival: +17

Automatic Feat: Cling to Life
Level 1 Feat: Track
Level 3 Feat: Lightning Reflexes
Level 5 Feat: Spell Penetration

Druid:
Animal Companion - Hrar the Badger
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy +7
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wild Shape 2/day

Half-elf racial traits

Languages:
Kamendan
Elven (read and write)
Druidic
Sylvan
Pellinsian (read and write)
Goblin
Tydonian

Items of note:
Hide Armor +1 (made with Dire Snake Skin)
Writ from Sir Martin (legal help)
Golden Drinking Flagon (Oak shaped)
Redcap Tooth
Book of Forbidden Knowledge (in Elven)


Character traits:
Embraces her Elven heritage
Short-tempered
Tends to stare
Speaks in Elven during emotional moments
Loves the shade
Takes advantage of her gender
Playful
Fickle
Daydreams often
Antisocial to a certain degree (Hermit)
Political
Skeptical
Cackles
Collector


----------



## Seance (Dec 23, 2006)

*Lord of Force*

Baron Lillomere of House Deralvyn, Lord of Force********************

     Sorcerer: 21           Argent Savant:  5    Sorcerer-King: 1  Alignment: CG  

Strength: ..........12  (+1)       Height:   5'         Hit Points:......  93

Intelligence: ...14  (+2)      Weight: 100 lbs   Armor Class: 23 (28 wMA) varies

Wisdom: ...........13   (+1)       Sex: male (gay)   Initiative:  +4 (varies w/ form)

Dexterity: .......18   (+4)      Eyes: blue**       Base Attack:  +13/+8

Constitution:...12   (+1)       Hair: blond        Saves.........Fortitude     +15

Charisma:........36   (+13)     Age: 174                     .........Reflex         +15 

Wyrd: 0                           Spell Pen: 27+4+2= 33   ........Will             +19
___________________________________________________________
                                         ***SKILLS***
Alertness--( +2 )......Concentration--( +25 ).....Gather Information--( +21 ).........
....Knowledge, History--( +27 ).....Spellcraft--( +23 ).....Tumble--( +11).................
..Spot--( +12 ).....Diplomacy--( +20)......Sense Motive--( +3 ).....Knowledge, Arcana--( +13 ).....                                  
        Languages.......*Elven, *Forinthien, *Draconic, *Dwarven,
___________________________________________________________
                                       ***FEATS***
**Point Blank Shot, **Improved Familiar (psudodragon), **Spell Penetration, **Iron Will, **Great Fortitude,  **Maximize Spell,  **Craft Magic Arms and Armor, **Great Charisma, **Improved Spell Capacity (10th)
__________________________________________________________
                               **ARGENT SAVANT POWERS**
*1st)..Force Specialization (+2 to hit with force attacks)  *2nd)..Force Armor (+2 to AC from Force Spells) *3rd)..Endure Force (Double duration of all Force effects) *4th)..Albate Force (gain Force Resistance 5 ) *5th)..Unbind Force (can unweave force effects such as Wall of Force)
__________________________________________________________
                                **SORCERER KING POWERS**
*1st)..Tied to the Land (psychic bond between the land and the sorcerer, they reflect each others health)
___________________________________________________________
                                            **FAMILIAR**
  **"Hollyhock"-  female Psudodragon.., (19 Int, Str 6, Dex 15, Con 13, Wis 12,  Cha 10)  HP: 46,..  SpRe: 31,.. AC: 32*,..  Dmg: 1d3-2 (+poison) sting (+4 to hit),..  B/A: +2,..  Initiative: +2..,  Speed: 15/fly: 60 (good).., *Poison= sleep (1d3hrs).., *Blindsense (60ft).., * Darkvision.., *Immune to Sleep/ Paralysis.., *Low-light Vision.., *Telepathy (60ft).., *Hide +4 (+8 in forests).., *Improved Evasion.., *Superior Telaport 1Xday..., *Master' Skills (?) .........Her Stuff: *Ring of Protection +1, *Ion Stone (lavender 2 lvs left), gold ring (200gp), gold ring (50 gp), small hat like Lillomere's..........................
___________________________________________________________
                                       **MAGICAL ITEMS**
**Wings of Flying (mv60)....**Broom of Flying....**Staff of Defense....**Necklace of Adaptation....**Eyes of Charming....***Hand of Glory....**Ring of Free Movement....**Ring of Spell Penetration +4....**Ring of Protection +4....**Hat of Charisma +6....**Bracers of Armor +5....**Pipe of Smokes....**Wand of Repair Serious (31 chrgs)...**Mantle of Mindblank....**Rapier +2....***Veil of Tongues....**Veil of Pure Air....**Gloves of Lawbane (+4 to save DC if Lawful)....**Robe of Stars....**Temporal Statue (of Lillomere) 3 charges....**Scarab of Golembane....**Clock of Spell scribing (10 lvls/day)....**Belt of Fascination (+4 Chr, Fascination, always ????)....**Tapestry of Brelana.... **Staff of the Emerald Mage ((*Points toward Darkhold, *+2 to attack (d6+25), *Color Spray (1chrg)...*Rainbow Pattern (2chrgs)...Rainbow Chains (  chrgs)............50 charges **Crystal Boots (+10 to Balance, Climb, Jump, Move Silently and Swim, +10 to Land Speed, Haste 6rnds per day)....**Wand of Fireballs (10th lvl, 28 charges)
    potions:  *Water Breathing...*Cure Light Wounds (X2)...*Cure Serious Wounds (X5)...*Remove Disease...*Gaseous Form
    scrolls: *Disjunction (X3),...*Greater Anticipate Telaport ,...*Trap the Soul (X2),...*Daylight (X3),...*Tongues (X2),...Blast of Delibrious,...*Seal Portal,..., *See Invisible (X2),... Major Scrying, ...*Sending (X4),... *Analyze Dwenomer (X2 ((1 is 18th lvl))...*Wish (X6)
___________________________________________________________
 Experience:                                Save DC: 23+ Spl Lvl (+4 if Lawful= 27*)

Platinum:
Gold:
Silver:

Gems:



Equipment/Possessions  




  0                              ____1______        _____2_______
1) Resistance             1) Mage Armor       1) Melf's Acid Arrow                      
2) Daze                    2) Unseen Servent  2) Lillell's Fury
3) Sneeze                 3) Magic Missle      3) Detect Thoughts
4) Dancing Lights      4) Shocking Grasp  4) Invisibility
5) Disrupt Undead    5) Spider Climb      5) Cat's Grace
6) Mage Hand
7) Mending
8) Detect Magic
9) Read Magic 

____3_____                                ____4______
1) Dispel Magic                            1) Stoneskins               
2) Protection from Energy           2) Summon Monster IV
3)Lightning Bolt                           3) Fireshield
4) Fly                                          4) Polymorph Self

____5______       ____6_____          __7______
1) Prying Eyes         1) Rain of Leeches   1) Spell Turning
2) Cone of Cold      2) Legend Lore        2) Marius' Double Actions
3) Wall of Force    3) Disintigrate         3) Greater Telaport
4) Seeker Missles

____8______             ____9______                  ___10_____
1) Sunburst                  1) Prismatic Sphere           1)
2) Puncture                  2) Crushing Fist of Spite  2)  
3) Superior Telaport    3) Shapechange
4) *Mindblank


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2006)

Good move!  I encourage the rest of you mofos to do the same with your Cydra pcs.


----------



## Brain (Jul 12, 2007)

*Inoke @29th*

Name: Inoke Reihana (EE-no-KAY)
Title: Slayer of Drelvin and Asmodeus; Arrow of Law Candidate
Class: Ex-Barbarian / Psychic Warrior / Fighter / Warmind / Legendary Dreadnought
Level: 2 / 2 / 8 / 15 / 2 (overall 29)
Race: Human (from Besta in the Parrot Isles)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: Galador
Age: 33 (born 7/23)
Height: 7'1"
Weight: 343

STR: 34 (+6 Enhancement, +5 Inherent)
DEX: 14
CON: 18 (+2 Inherent)
INT: 12
WIS: 24 (+4 Enhancement, +4 Inherent)
CHA: 15 (+4 Enhancement)

AC: 38 [uncanny dodge and heavy fortification]
HP: 316 (or 403 with chain of personal superiority)
Init: +3 
Fort: +34
Ref: +23
Will: +28

Speed: 60 (with psionic focus)
BAB: +24
Attack (with Lucky Mace - no powers on)
+43/+38/+33/+28 for 1d8+19 (1h) or 1d8+25 (2h)

"Inoke Special" (all-out crazy charge)
+52/+47/+42/+37 for 3d6+105

Autohypnosis: +26
Concentration: +21
Intimidate: +34
Jump: +58
Knowledge (Psionics): +15
Knowledge (History): +4
Knowledge (Religion): +3
Listen: +15 or more
Psicraft: +10
Ride: +4
Spot: +15 or more
Swim: +18

Human Bonus: Power Attack
Level 1: Cleave
Level 3: Weapon Focus: Heavy Mace
Fighter 1: Improved Bull Rush
Fighter 2: Power Lunge (from sword and fist)
Level 6: Three Mountains (weapon style feat from complete warrior)
Fighter 4: Weapon Specialization: Heavy Mace
Psychic Warrior 1: Speed of Thought
Psychic Warrior 2: Psionic Charge
Level 9: Shock Trooper (tactical feat from complete warrior)
Level 12: Driving Charge (Cydra feat that allows a bullrush after a charge attack)
Level 15: Practiced Manifester: Warmind (parallel of practiced spellcaster)
Level 18: Expanded Knowledge (gained Schism power)
Level 21: Spellcasting Harrier (Epic, revised from book)
Level 24: Improved Critical: Heavy Mace
Fighter 8: Great Cleave
Level 27: Expanded Power Capacity (Epic, allowing 6th level powers for War Mind)
War Mind 15: Power Knowledge (Epic, gained Form of Doom and Dimension Swap as known)

Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement
Chain of Personal Superiority +6 3/day
Chain of Defensive Posture +6 3/day
Enduring Body (DR 5/-)
Sweeping Strike
Chain of Overwhelming Force 1/day
Unstoppable 1/day
Unmoveable 1/day

Psychic Warrior Powers: (ML 2)
Offensive Prescience
Synethsete

Warmind Powers: (ML 19 or 13 for schism)
Expansion
Offensive Precognition
Psionic Lion's Charge
Greater Concealing Amorpha
Steadfast Perception
Energy Adaptation
Schism
Form of Doom
Dimension Swap

PP: 137 (+11 crystal)

Magical or Interesting Equipment:
Amulet of Mind Blank (1/day for 20 min, immediate action)
Cognizance Crystal (11)
Girdle of Giant Strength +6 (with diamond studded Galador buckle)
Heavy Mace from Glaisig - Adamantine, +5, Axiomatic, +2 luck bonus to saves
Glove of Storing x2
Necklace of Adaptation
Ring of Freedom of Movement
Ring of Awareness (+10 to spot and listen)
Boots of Striding and Springing
Heavy Shield +5, Heavy Fortification
Mithral Breastplate +4
Cloak of Resistance +5
Crystal Mask of Mind Armor
Ioun Stone (Pale Green Prism)
"Trelaxit" - Magical cat-head shaped helmet with mysterious powers and agenda
Diamond-toothed rock saw
Stone of Sending (pair)
Heward's Handy Haversack
Heavy Mace +1 (backup)
Gloves of Seal Portal 1/day
Skin of Iron Body 3/day 15min duration
Sphere of Protection +3 (shield bonus)
Bracers of Brachiation (50')
Blindfold of Greater Restoration
Elixir of Vision, Ghost Form
Tome of Wisdom +1 (extra)
Sturdy holy symbol of Galador
Focii for protection from spells and contingency, component for true res
Various potions and oils (flyx13, hastex10, cswx15, bless weaponx9, silversheenx10)
Scroll of Mind Blank


----------



## Brain (Jul 12, 2007)

*Dahlia @10th*

Name: Dahlia of Laagos (Lady)
Class and Level: Druid 10
Race: Elf-blood (diluted half-elf)
Wyrd: 5
Age: 37
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 120
Eyes: Light Blue
Hair: Long and Black

STR: 11
DEX: 13
CON: 12
INT: 14
WIS: 19
CHA: 12

AC: 16
HP: 72
Init: +1
Fort: +7
Ref: +6
Will: +10

Concentration: +13
Craft (Cartographer) +3
Diplomacy: +8
Handle Animal: +11
Knowledge (Nature): +16
Knowledge (Geography): +7
Listen: +17
Spellcraft: +14
Spot: +17
Survival: +20
Read/Write: 3
Speak Language: 4

Automatic Feat: Cling to Life
Level 1 Feat: Track
Level 3 Feat: Lightning Reflexes
Level 5 Feat: Spell Penetration
Level 7 Feat: Boar's Ferocity
Druid 7 Feat: Natural Spell
Level 9 Feat: Silent Spell

Druid:
Animal Companion - Hrar the Badger
Nature Sense
Wild Empathy +11
Woodland Stride
Trackless Step
Resist Nature's Lure
Wild Shape 3/day
Venom Immunity
Wild Shape (Large)

Half-elf racial traits

Languages:
Kamendan
Elven (read and write)
Druidic
Sylvan
Pellinsian (read and write)
Goblin
Tydonian
Pellantian (read and write)

Items of note:
Scimitar +1
Writ from Sir Martin (legal help)
Golden Drinking Flagon (Oak shaped)
Redcap Tooth
Practical Elven Clothing
Alchemist Fire
Manticore Spines
Twisted Fruit
Book of Forbidden Knowledge (in Elven)
Book "Trout Fishing in Pellantia"
Vials of "Blood of the Elves"
Bottle of Elven Wine

Character traits:
Embraces her Elven heritage
Short-tempered
Tends to stare
Speaks in Elven during emotional moments
Loves the shade
Political
Takes advantage of her gender
Playful
Fickle
Loves to Fly
Daydreams often
Antisocial to a certain degree (Hermit)
Political
Skeptical
Cackles
Collector

Badger stats:
HD 7, HP 54, Init +5, small size, spd 30 land or 10 burrow, bab +5
AC 24 (1 size, 5 dex, 8 natural) FF 18, T 16
Atk Claw +10 for 1d2 or 2 claws +10 1d2 and bite +8 1d3
Rage if damaged as barbarian
Low-light vision, scent, track, weapon finesse, link, share spells, improved natural armor x3, evasion, devotion, multi-attack
fort +7, ref +9, will +2 (+6 vs ench)
Str 11, Dex 21, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Tricks: Heel, Defend, Fetch, Guard, Warn, Track, Assist Track, Attack (x2), Work


----------



## Brain (Jul 12, 2007)

*Erasmuz @11th*

Name: Erasmuz
Class and Level: Wizard 1 / Psion 1 / Ranger 1 / Ex-Monk 2 / Ur-Priest 6
Race: Deep Halfling
Alignment: Neutral Evil 
Deity: hardly
Age: 52
Height: 2'2"
Weight: 49
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Shaved head, black goatee

STR: 9 (age -1)
DEX: 15 (age -1)
CON: 14 (age -1, +2 enhancement)
INT: 17 (age +1)
WIS: 24 (age +1, +4 enhancement)
CHA: 15 (age +1)

AC: 20 (or higher)
HP: 78
Init: +2
Fort: +11
Ref: +11 (evasion)
Will: +23 (+2 morale vs. fear)
BAB: +6

Bluff: +19
Concentration: +16
Knowledge (Arcana): +8
Knowledge (The Planes): +11
Knowledge (Religion): +17
Knowledge (Dungeoneering): +4
Profession (Navigator): +8
Spellcraft: +19
Tumble: +3

Level 1 Feat: Spell Focus (Evil)
Wizard 1 Bonus Feat: Scribe Scroll
Psion 1 Bonus Feat: Speed of Thought
Level 3 Feat: Iron Will
Monk 1 Bonus Feat: Improved Unarmed Strike
Monk 1 Bonus Feat: Stunning Fist
Monk 2 Bonus Feat: Deflect Arrows
Ranger 1 Bonus Feat: Track
Level 6 Feat: Practiced Spellcaster (Ur-Priest)
Level 9 Feat: Craft Wonderous Item

Wizard:
Summoned Familiar - Tiny Viper
Specialist School: Transmutation
Forbidden Schools: Abjuration, Evocation

Psion:
Psionic Discipline: Telepathy

Monk:
Stunning Fist 3/day DC 17
Flurry of Blows -2/-2

Ranger:
Favored Enemy +2: Humanoid (Aquatic)
Wild Empathy: +3

Ur-Priest:
Rebuke Undead
Divine (or outsider) SR 15
Siphon Spell Power

Deep Halfling traits including Darkvision 60'

Special Equipment:
MW Small Silver Rapier
Belt of Health +2
Wand of Summon Bard (CL 5, 4 charges remain)
Amulet of Wisdom +4
Stolen Holy Water
Spellbooks
Ring of Water Breathing
Cloak of Resistance +1
Small Harpoon +4
Folding Boat
Magic Cage w/ 6 Larva
Ring of Redwoods (+10 Climb, 30' Featherfall, Barkskin CL 6)
Cloak and Boots of Elvenkind
Dagger +3
Magic Longspear (unidentified)
some potions
Riding Lizard

Spellbook with:
0: All from PHB that aren't prohibited
1: Mage Armor, Identify, Charm Person, Disguise Self, Animate Rope, Feather Fall

Psionic Powers Known:
Conceal Thoughts
Call to Mind
Force Screen


----------



## Brain (Jul 12, 2007)

*Jibber Junior @23rd*

Jibber Junior (or JJ) started out at 18th when Inoke broke off from the party.

Name: Jibber Junior (JJ)
Class and Level: Wilder 12 / Anarchic Initiate 8 / Warrior Prince 3 (ECL 23)
Race: Demislaad Human
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: Na'Rat and Froth

JJ is a handsome half-slaad with whitish pink skin and stylish armor that shows off his physique.

STR: 16 (+6 Enhancement)
DEX: 22 (+5 Inherent)
CON: 23 (+5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)
INT: 13
WIS: 9
CHA: 32 (+5 Inherent, +6 Enhancement)

AC: 45 or higher, flat footed and touch same as regular AC
[uncanny dodge and heavy fortification and DR 10/-]
HP: 221 (+130 temp hp from vigor)
Init: +6
Fort: +18
Ref: +18
Will: +19
+2 vs Law, +2 vs spells/powers, +2 vs compulsion (+2 if euphoric, +9 with power)
Evasion, Mettle

Speed: 30
BAB: +17

Autohypnosis 5 ranks
Balance 5 ranks
Bluff 22 ranks
Concentration 22 ranks
Craft (Graffiti) 5 ranks
Jump 8 ranks
Knowledge (Psionics) 8 ranks
Knowledge (The Planes) 8 ranks
Listen 14 ranks
Perform (Breaking Things) 5 ranks
Perform (naughty) 5 ranks
Psicraft 26 ranks
Spot 14 ranks
Tumble 5 ranks

Human Bonus: Combat Expertise
Level 1: Final Strike
Level 3: Opportunity Power
Level 6: Unconditional Power
Level 9: Expanded Knowledge (Hostile Empathic Transfer)
Level 12: Expanded Knowledge (Psionic True Seeing)
Level 15: Expanded Knowledge (Mind over Energy)
Level 18: Expanded Knowledge (Spirit of War)
Level 21: Epic Power Knowledge (Force Screen, Defensive Precognition)

Wild Surge +6, Psychic Enervation
Elude Touch
Surging Euphoria +2
Volatile Mind (2 PP)
Chaotic Surge
Anarchic Grace 1/day
Clarity of Confusion
Minor Chaotic Breach 8/day
Postpone Enervation
Fighting Panache
Stylish Armor
Warrior's Choice (Psicraft and Craft (Breaking Things)
Uncanny Dodge

Racial:
Colored Skin (white/pink), Throat Sac, Resist Cold and Sonic 10
Outsider Type (Darkvision 60', no eat/sleep)
+4 Cha, +2 Dex, +2 Int, -4 Str, +1 Natural Armor, Bite 1d6

Wilder Powers: (ML 20 +6 surge)

PP: 

Magical or Interesting Equipment:


----------



## the Jester (Oct 31, 2007)

Just thought I'd bump this thread to encourage any players of mine that are paying attention to post unposted pcs. 

It's handy to have a backup character sheet when you lose or don't have your with you.


----------

